# T2 lights



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm looking into getting an energy efficient and reasonably priced lighting fixture that will serve a 30 gallon planted tank for low and medium light plants, and came across this very comprehensive article on lighting.

Aquarium Lighting; Reef, Planted Light Information. PAR, Bulb, Watt, Kelvin, Nanometers, MH, LED.

Almost halfway down the page is the part on T2 lights, which I'm considering buying. Based on what I've read about them on that site, they seem quite energy efficient, and require less wattage per gallon per to grow plants. Also I love that they are expandable, meaning you can add more in series if you upgrade to a larger tank.

I tried to do a search on this forum about their pros and cons, but found nothing, which I thought a bit strange. Just wondering if anyone here has had experience with them, or was thinking about getting them as well.

Cheers


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't know of any LFS that sells the T2s in the article. They look like they would be far more commonly available in a greenhouse/horticulture shop.


----------



## Severum (Jan 4, 2012)

A little late in responding, but I've got four T2's on my 55 gallon. I only just set them up about a week ago and haven't got my CO2 started yet so I can't really say how well they're doing, but my plants have already grown quite a bit. I'm not sure what said plants are, so it's hard to say if that's due to the lights or if they're just really easy plants. I got them from King Ed's and they don't exactly tell you what they're giving you...

Only time will tell, I suppose. I might be getting two more depending on how well these do. From what little I've read about them, they seem to be well liked. I did have to have shipped up from the states though... there's nowhere up here that carries them.


----------

